# BUG REPORT: DVR Program will not play complete recording



## House (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Yesterday I recorded the awesome Patriots Superbowl victory in High Definition OTA! By the way, the picture quality was absolutely amazing. Not only was it the sharpest, clearest, most colorful picture ever, but the announcers almost looked 3D! Unfortunately, today when I went to view the program, it would not start from the beginning. It started over half way through. I can see from the video bar that it recorded the whole program, but I cannot get to the beginning. I rebooted the receiver, but still had the same problem.

1. Has anyone had this problem?
2. Does anyone have any solutions to recover the complete program?

HELP! This was one of the most amazing games ever and I need to have the whole program! :grin:


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

I also had this problem; In my case I rebooted, re-added the OTA CBS channel (to compensate for other bugs), watched it for a bit during the pregame show, and then rewound it back about 30 minutes before pressing REC. I ended up recording for about 6 and 1/2 hours, ending by pressing the STOP button.

The PVR list and information indicates that the show should be 401 minutes long, but the show starts at 1:59:59 from the end, so only two hours are viewable.

That number is suspiciously similar to the advertised 2 hour live replay buffer!!!

I tried rebooting to see if that made any difference in playback, but it stays the same.

This is the first time I tried manually recording for more than two hours, so it is the first time I noticed it.

120B
F051
L145HECD-N

P.S. Janet is lost in 921 bug hell!!!


----------



## House (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for the information. This seems to make sense. My program begins with almost exactly 2 hours from the end of the program. I don't know why recording an OTA program would make any difference. It still looks like the video before this has been recorded and there be some way of recovering it. If anyone has any suggestions, please let us know.



pculley said:


> I also had this problem; In my case I rebooted, re-added the OTA CBS channel (to compensate for other bugs), watched it for a bit during the pregame show, and then rewound it back about 30 minutes before pressing REC. I ended up recording for about 6 and 1/2 hours, ending by pressing the STOP button.
> 
> The PVR list and information indicates that the show should be 401 minutes long, but the show starts at 1:59:59 from the end, so only two hours are viewable.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

House said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday I recorded the awesome Patriots Superbowl victory in High Definition OTA! By the way, the picture quality was absolutely amazing. Not only was it the sharpest, clearest, most colorful picture ever, but the announcers almost looked 3D! Unfortunately, today when I went to view the program, it would not start from the beginning. It started over half way through. I can see from the video bar that it recorded the whole program, but I cannot get to the beginning. I rebooted the receiver, but still had the same problem.
> 
> ...


I'm having the exact same problem it sucks.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

FWIW, I recorded the whole game in HD and it all played back just fine from start to finish.

.....G


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

guruka, did you record OTA or off CBS-HD from Dish?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I had no problems recording and playing back the superbowl off of KCBS-HD from Los Angeles on 148.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

bytre said:


> guruka, did you record OTA or off CBS-HD from Dish?


I happen to have recorded off CBSHD on sat 110 channel 9454. But others recorded the SB successfully from OTA CBS affiliates - and I could have done that as well since I have successfully recorded other events from the local CBS affiliate (KRQE) in HD.

.....G


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

guruka - channel 9454 is KCBS-HD, and is on the 148 satellite, not 110.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

House said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Yesterday I recorded the awesome Patriots Superbowl victory in High Definition OTA! By the way, the picture quality was absolutely amazing. Not only was it the sharpest, clearest, most colorful picture ever, but the announcers almost looked 3D! Unfortunately, today when I went to view the program, it would not start from the beginning. It started over half way through. I can see from the video bar that it recorded the whole program, but I cannot get to the beginning. I rebooted the receiver, but still had the same problem.
> 
> ...


I had a very similar problem. I created a timer event for the HD OTA Super Bowl broadcast from 6PM until 11PM. The event timer failed to fire (which is not a huge surprise!), so I simply pressed record and watched while it was recording. After the game, I pressed stop, then DVR and Start Over and saw Janet during halftime--which is a whole other issue. In any case, I could not rewind to the beginning of the game.


----------



## pculley (Dec 23, 2003)

I have only been able to repeat this when doing it manualy, I have not yet proved that it requires backing up a bit in time before pressing record, but I suspect that there may be an issue with that...


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> guruka - channel 9454 is KCBS-HD, and is on the 148 satellite, not 110.


Of course. Thanks. I musta hit an air pocket while typing. 

.....G


----------

